

New Zealand Spies on Neighbors in Secret ‘Five Eyes’ Global Surveillance - lemming
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2015/03/04/new-zealand-gcsb-surveillance-waihopai-xkeyscore/

======
lemming
No-one surprised except John Key.

